# Blasc Clienten



## Miky (29. August 2006)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wolte fragen wann der BLASC Clienten für 1.12 aktualisiert wird. Weil der Aktuelle als veraltet im WoW AddOne Menü angezeigt wird und glaub ich auch nicht mehr richtig geht.
Ich habe auch mit zwei Charakteren die Gilde gewegselt wann wird das actualisiert oder dauert das auch 3 Monate. Und zuletzt! Gildenkolegen haben sich den BLASC Clienten  runtergeladen wie lange dauert es bis die Charaktere auf euren listen dann erscheinen?

MfG Miky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (30. August 2006)

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du im Charakterbildschirm von WoW links unten auf AddOns gehst und dort drinnen dann rechts oben "Veraltete AddOns laden" einschaltest.

Oder du editierst die "BLASCProfiler.toc"-Datei die sich im Ordner "WoW-Verzeichnis/Interface/AddOns/BLASCProfiler" befindet und änderst in der ersten Zeile die "Interface" Nummer auf 11200.


----------



## Dan (30. August 2006)

Hi, wenn alles klappt sollten heute neue 1.12 Versionen der Blasc-Mods erscheinen. Crowley wird dazu sicher nachher was posten :-)


----------



## B3N (30. August 2006)

Seit gestern Abend ist ein stilles Update draußen. Still war es deswegen, weil wir vermutlich heute noch ein Client-Patch bringen werden. Die neue Addons (BLASCProfiler sowie BLASCrafter) bekommst du allerdigns jetzt schon über die manuelle Suche. Dazu einfach rechte Maustaste auf das BL-Icon unten bei der Uhr und neue Version suchen.


----------



## Miky (30. August 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die schnelle antword  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RGriedel (31. August 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Seit gestern Abend ist ein stilles Update draußen. Still war es deswegen, weil wir vermutlich heute noch ein Client-Patch bringen werden. Die neue Addons (BLASCProfiler sowie BLASCrafter) bekommst du allerdigns jetzt schon über die manuelle Suche. Dazu einfach rechte Maustaste auf das BL-Icon unten bei der Uhr und neue Version suchen.



wenn ich auf "neue Version suchen" klicke, lande ich immer in einem neuen Windows-Explorer-Fenster im Verzeichnis wo die BLASC-Files liegen

Download des Clients bringt die gleiche Version, wie die von vor ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Roran (31. August 2006)

RGriedel schrieb:


> wenn ich auf "neue Version suchen" klicke, lande ich immer in einem neuen Windows-Explorer-Fenster im Verzeichnis wo die BLASC-Files liegen
> 
> Download des Clients bringt die gleiche Version, wie die von vor ein paar Tagen.


Versuch mal den Link.

Lösch mal von Hand die *BLASC.exe* im *World of Warcraft\BLASC* Verzeichniss.
Dann starte mal die Datei *Loaderpatch.exe*.


----------

